# LFTS 10/25



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sam22 said:


> Just about to shut the the truck off to walk into Grand Traverse county public. Headed to hang and hunt some Killer scrapes. I don't have a tree picked out, always makes me a little nervous knowing I have to find one in the dark. Good luck everyone and please take the time to be safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm a planner, finding a tree to hunt in the dark would stress the **** out of me. I think I'm mentally incapable of picking a tree in the dark.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a field full of these, the farmer planted, what are they, some sort of radish I’m guessing?
Flight


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Sam22 said:


> Found him...story to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah! Nice Job!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 447243
> 
> I have a field full of these, the farmer planted, what are they, some sort of radish I’m guessing?
> Flight


Ground hog radish...the deer are hammering them at my place.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Sam22 said:


> Found him...story to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOM! Great Deer!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure how well it will show...here is a picture from the blind.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 447243
> 
> I have a field full of these, the farmer planted, what are they, some sort of radish I’m guessing?
> Flight


Same in some of the fields I hunt. Pretty sure he called them a radish.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Craves said:


> Ground hog radish...the deer are hammering them at my place.


Tillage radishes, oil seed radishes, ground hog, etc.
Good for the soil and the deer love them.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sam22 said:


> Found him...story to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, way to make it happen.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> Found him...story to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I declare Oct. 25th as Sam's!

Great image of the season.
And congrats on a great buck Sam.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Tillage radishes, oil seed radishes, ground hog, etc.
> Good for the soil and the deer love them.


well there is 40 something acres of them.....thanks for the info.
Flight


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> Found him...story to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck Sam!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


Sam22 said:


> Just about to shut the the truck off to walk into Grand Traverse county public. Headed to hang and hunt some Killer scrapes. I don't have a tree picked out, always makes me a little nervous knowing I have to find one in the dark. Good luck everyone and please take the time to be safe.
> 
> Your hang and hunt in the dark


Your hang and hunt into the morning darkness worked to perfection. Congrats on a dandy buck!!


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Why did I even open this thread? I knew it was going to be punishment! Nice buck Sam22. I'm stuck down here in INDY for inventory tomorrow...no hunting for me this weekend. I have myself to blame. I'm the guy that picked this weekend. Last year it was on Nov. 10.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Included a back of the truck photo because everyone loves those. Also needed it for the contest.

I'm very happy...amazing morning I will never forget. He was tending the scrape I was sitting over at first legal light. 15 yard shot, hit was way back, lucky I recovered him. 

Thank you for all the praise, I love these forums.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Sam22 said:


> Found him...story to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 447279


Congrats


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Why can I see some pics and the majority look like this? It sucks to be missing out! Frustrating...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> Why can I see some pics and the majority look like this? It sucks to be missing out! Frustrating...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using the app or browser?


----------



## monarch slayer (Nov 14, 2015)

Sam22 said:


> Found him...story to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nice buck Sam22


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Seriously your not kidding. I ended making mine a permanent behind dad's on the river bottom. I set it probably 45 up in a giant popple and I'm scared of heights felt comfortable. It was a very cool set I could see so much of river and tag bottom
> 
> Even being in HS playing fb and lifting dragging that monsterous stand through swamp sucked. Plus the "keeer, keer, keer, keer" sound on a quiet frosty morning blew every deer outta the bottom


Is Dedgoose really Roger Raglin??? You like to say “that’s a good buck”?


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Aaaahhhhh!!!! Feels great to be back on the farm. Boy an I are each set up in different sets. Feels like a great night! Boy checked the cam by the stand I missed the nice buck from a few weeks back. Multiple pics of him there so didn’t scare him too bad! He’s sitting there tonight and he’s a better shot Good luck to all!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Bowhunt said:


> Is Dedgoose really Roger Raglin??? You like to say “that’s a good buck”?


Jimminy Christmas!!!!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Settled in for my first sit in Clinton county tonight. Shooting lanes sure have shrunk since last year . Feels so nice to be back in the woods.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Bowhunt said:


> Is Dedgoose really Roger Raglin??? You like to say “that’s a good buck”?


Jimminy Christmas


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Back at in Oscoda. Nice night so far. Almost to nice.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Back behind the house in Barry county. Perfect wind.
Aim small, miss small.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just had a little 4 and three doe’s move threw, I thought about he biggest doe but she is way smarter than me.
Flight


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hunting the clover corner tonight.








had a little suprise on the walk in. checked my traps about 11 this morn and this one was empty. it isnt now.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in stand and ready in western Isabella county good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Got out late in Montcalm county. Second sit in one of my rifle stands. Food plot has been eaten down pretty hard, but there is quite a bit of standing water in here with the wet fall. It will be interesting to see what happens. I had a good feeling tonight and couldn't stay out of the woods. Good luck everyone!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Time to get serious in Indiana!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

First time out this year. Started a weeks vacation today. Been on stand for an hour and passed 2 small bucks for apr purposes. Lol. Sanilac county.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Been on stand for half hour. About 20 turkeys just snuck through field at about 200 yards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Y'all got a awesome night perfectly scripted light winds temps dropping. Better be blood on here tonight


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Y'all got a awesome night perfectly scripted light winds temps dropping. Better be blood on here tonight


I got out early to go but had to give Grandma a ride to mbrewer's as they're car pooling to Bingo.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Been in stand for 1-1/2 hours and just had 4 does walk by. Yesterday was my first hunt of the year. So ready for the next 3 weeks. Bring it on!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> I got out early to go but had to give Grandma a ride to mbrewer's as they're car pooling to Bingo.


Brewer still owes us a story on that last buck don't he?


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Got out late in Montcalm county. Second sit in one of my rifle stands. Food plot has been eaten down pretty hard, but there is quite a bit of standing water in here with the wet fall. It will be interesting to see what happens. I had a good feeling tonight and couldn't stay out of the woods. Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 447359


Are those Anderson windows? ; )


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

hbt said:


> Slow here tonight. 7 turkeys and mom with her 3 fawn's so far


She older! Hang onto her!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

We have been keeping an eye on her for close to 6 years. She has dropped 3 fawn's every year. We want to keep her around for sure.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

dthogey said:


> I can't wait to hear what your thoughts are on ghost blind. I just bought one but haven't had a chance to use it yet. Most of my buddies think is a bad idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Well, heres my thoughts on the Ghost Blind. They do work.... BUT.....

After having many deer tonight at multiple distances, I found that those deer inside 20 yards were very on point. So much so, that if they saw me move ever so slightly through the openings, I was dead meat. Busted. Yep. It happened I kid you not...5 times or so...different Does too.

So my thought is, If it was brushed into the edge of a standing corn field, or if you had a great backdrop...you might be ok in super tight ranges. However, without good background cover AND if you don't stay low enough or can't be still-motionless, you're in trouble. 
I bought the blind because I needed close range support. I already have a ghillie suit...and wanted something different. I would say buy with caution and make sure the deer don't see ya through the cracks! 
I did have a few at 10 ft. Away....but boy if they caught me ever so slightly moving my head I was toast...I don't know how I could have pulled off a shot with the X bow on a nice buck at that close range. Almost not happening!!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

hbt said:


> We have been keeping an eye on her for close to 6 years. She has dropped 3 fawn's every year. We want to keep her around for sure.


Awesome to hear that some believe mature does are as valuable as mature bucks. Good for you. I've watched what happens to a deer herd from fawns bred in Dec expected to carry the herd foreward, let those big does walk. Shoot the female fawns, do the herd a favor.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> Cmon boyz!!! I was for sure some bigguns would have gotten zipped tonight


I put the plow on tonight, fueled up with premium in case I needed more accelerationi grabbed a 30 pack figured I'd be able to hit one. 80 dollars worth of gas later never got a chance. Shocked for the weather. Covered some prime ground too


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Backing out. Found arrow and blood leading to tree line. Heard deer run 50 yards into the woods but its the bedding area so could have been another. Havent stepped foot into the woodlot yet. Last blood 80 yards from shot site. Backing out for another hour or so. If its dead, shes not going anywhere









Blood exiting field into woods


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Saw 6 deer total tonight. One was a spindly spike buck following a doe. Of coarse he was the only one that gave me shot opportunities ,SMH. The does were just out of range. 30 yards or so.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

One lone doe tonight. On the walk back to the vehicle, my son pointed out a fresh scrape on our trail in that wasn't there a few hours earlier. Pulled card and 3 new bucks have appeared in the last 3 days. Them boys are definitely cruising!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Had 2.5 yr old ten point at five yards. Really nice buck. Not as much other activity as I was hoping for.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sam22 said:


> Found him...story to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful buck !!!!!
Congratulations..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 447279


Congrats..


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

BlackRhino said:


> Do you have cable in there??
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Lol no... I get my entertainment on here. I actually built the blind for my grandma. I prefer to be in tree stands. Unfortunately she only hunted out of it one year, and now she leaves before rifle season for Florida.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

protectionisamust said:


> Backing out. Found arrow and blood leading to tree line. Heard deer run 50 yards into the woods but its the bedding area so could have been another. Havent stepped foot into the woodlot yet. Last blood 80 yards from shot site. Backing out for another hour or so. If its dead, shes not going anywhere
> View attachment 447483
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you find her ....with the 2 pics posted (the bolt especially ) myself I would wait till morning to look ...could just be me being too cautious ..because of losing a doe the first week if the season (although I cant figure out why there was no blood trail from what looked like a good shot and the arrow looked great ..looked for a total of 11 hours and nothing )


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 447285
> 
> I’m getting to old for this, summit and my pack strapped to my back, should be hunting in a hour .





LabtechLewis said:


> That's a beautiful sight! I put some XOP backpack straps on mine and it made a world of difference. I can't tell you how many circles-in-place I've made trying to get my left arm in or out of the OEM straps (especially with coveralls on)! :lol:


i bought straps for my Summit 15 years ago. They have padded shoulder wait clip and a chest clip. net result is the climber feels less that half the weight. i have a large Mad Dog back pack with a flap that feed through the last rung that hangs off the back. Last year I also strapped in my extra large TCP Doghouse to the back of it and had no problem hiking out. 

Those OEM straps were killer on the shoulder. If I remember tomorrow I snap a picture of it.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Tryin2 said:


> Hope you find her ....with the 2 pics posted (the bolt especially ) myself I would wait till morning to look ...could just be me being too cautious ..because of losing a doe the first week if the season (although I cant figure out why there was no blood trail from what looked like a good shot and the arrow looked great ..looked for a total of 11 hours and nothing )


As i sit here sipping a glass of woodward researve double oak, im leaning toward that myself. Going down to 34 so i think she'd be ok to lay. After shot emotions


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I was covered up with deer all night. Double digit does and fawns. Three 1.5 old bucks and one that I'm not sure, maybe 3.5. Little six pt running does hard. They were having none of it, lol.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Seen zip tonight. Nothing. Not even a squirrel. Maybe dragging the decoy out was not a good move. Let's try again Sunday morning.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

protectionisamust said:


> As i sit here sipping a glass of woodward researve double oak, im leaning toward that myself. Going down to 34 so i think she'd be ok to lay. After shot emotions


I'm not tryin2 get ya down at all so please don't take it that way ...but with me losing the one I shot with my arrow looking the way it did (I will include a pic) after seeing your bolt I would hold off almost looks like some fat on yours .....I will say you have way more blood trail than I had .


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

protectionisamust said:


> As i sit here sipping a glass of woodward researve double oak, im leaning toward that myself. Going down to 34 so i think she'd be ok to lay. After shot emotions


I sure hope it turns out good for you bud. Everything I see there reminds me of a brisket shot (don’t ask me how I know  ). I hope I’m wrong and you find her quick in the morning.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tryin2 said:


> I'm not tryin2 get ya down at all so please don't take it that way ...but with me losing the one I shot with my arrow looking the way it did (I will include a pic) after seeing your bolt I would hold off almost looks like some fat on yours .....I will say you have way more blood trail than I had .
> View attachment 447521


If anyone is interested in the story behind the arrow I can post it tomorrow


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Healyhardwood said:


> 10/25/19 is a day I'll never forget. Got into my stand a bit later than usual, as I had to walk over 1000 yds in the backdoor of the property to play the wind. 20 minutes after daybreak had a doe cruise all the way across an open cut bean field. She got directly downwind and veered off into the bedding area. Not sure if she smelled me or the VS1. At 830 I look back to the same area down wind and standing there is this buck I've never seen. He cautiously moves directly downwind but doesn't spook into the bedding as the doe had. Again, not sure if he smelled the VS1. Just as he is about to run I hit him with what seemed to be a good shot,but maybe a little back. Or so I thought. He runs and upon a 5 count crashes into where I can't see. I waited an hour and a half for my dad to drive out. And right where I thought he crashed there he was. Thank you Lord. Unbelievable experience to share with my best hunting buddy, my dad!


That is a [email protected] nice buck! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Wow, beautiful buck. One of the prettier ones I've seen posted this season.


 CONGRATS !!



protectionisamust said:


> Found her! Pics to follow


Congrats


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Protec and Healy.
Great specimens both!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Healyhardwood said:


> 10/25/19 is a day I'll never forget. Got into my stand a bit later than usual, as I had to walk over 1000 yds in the backdoor of the property to play the wind. 20 minutes after daybreak had a doe cruise all the way across an open cut bean field. She got directly downwind and veered off into the bedding area. Not sure if she smelled me or the VS1. At 830 I look back to the same area down wind and standing there is this buck I've never seen. He cautiously moves directly downwind but doesn't spook into the bedding as the doe had. Again, not sure if he smelled the VS1. Just as he is about to run I hit him with what seemed to be a good shot,but maybe a little back. Or so I thought. He runs and upon a 5 count crashes into where I can't see. I waited an hour and a half for my dad to drive out. And right where I thought he crashed there he was. Thank you Lord. Unbelievable experience to share with my best hunting buddy, my dad!


hey that beast in a bed of a truck and get a snapshot for the bucks in trucks thread!

Congrats on an awesome buck


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> Wow, beautiful buck. One of the prettier ones I've seen posted this season.


I agree! I love LOVE that little droptine. Tall and thick! 

Beautiful

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

WhitetailNWalleye said:


> Lol no... I get my entertainment on here. I actually built the blind for my grandma. I prefer to be in tree stands. Unfortunately she only hunted out of it one year, and now she leaves before rifle season for Florida.


Maybe your Grandma needs a crossbow


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Healyhardwood said:


> 10/25/19 is a day I'll never forget. Got into my stand a bit later than usual, as I had to walk over 1000 yds in the backdoor of the property to play the wind. 20 minutes after daybreak had a doe cruise all the way across an open cut bean field. She got directly downwind and veered off into the bedding area. Not sure if she smelled me or the VS1. At 830 I look back to the same area down wind and standing there is this buck I've never seen. He cautiously moves directly downwind but doesn't spook into the bedding as the doe had. Again, not sure if he smelled the VS1. Just as he is about to run I hit him with what seemed to be a good shot,but maybe a little back. Or so I thought. He runs and upon a 5 count crashes into where I can't see. I waited an hour and a half for my dad to drive out. And right where I thought he crashed there he was. Thank you Lord. Unbelievable experience to share with my best hunting buddy, my dad!


That is an awesome looking buck!!!!
It's hair is really nice and smooth .. It will make a great mount..
Congratulations


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Dish7 said:


> Wow, beautiful buck. One of the prettier ones I've seen posted this season.


Yes!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

protectionisamust said:


> Liver hit - found her in first bed
> View attachment 447645


I'm happy for you..
Congratulations


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Liver hit - found her in first bed
> View attachment 447645


Congrats she is a big one lots of meat for freezer


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Healyhardwood said:


> 10/25/19 is a day I'll never forget. Got into my stand a bit later than usual, as I had to walk over 1000 yds in the backdoor of the property to play the wind. 20 minutes after daybreak had a doe cruise all the way across an open cut bean field. She got directly downwind and veered off into the bedding area. Not sure if she smelled me or the VS1. At 830 I look back to the same area down wind and standing there is this buck I've never seen. He cautiously moves directly downwind but doesn't spook into the bedding as the doe had. Again, not sure if he smelled the VS1. Just as he is about to run I hit him with what seemed to be a good shot,but maybe a little back. Or so I thought. He runs and upon a 5 count crashes into where I can't see. I waited an hour and a half for my dad to drive out. And right where I thought he crashed there he was. Thank you Lord. Unbelievable experience to share with my best hunting buddy, my dad!


That’s a very nice Michigan whitetail! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

